# look here



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jubelee and it happened around dark. Everybody I saw had 40-50 fish. But I got down right after it ended.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Wow, makes for some easy fishing!


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome pic!!! Seems like Mother Nature always has something new to show us!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Jubelee and it happened around dark. Everybody I saw had 40-50 fish. But I got down right after it ended.


 That sucks doesn't it


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes it does Mark. Never seen one happen that early that's why I missed it. Could've loaded up on crabs though just don't like messing with them.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

thats awesome pic! thanks for sharing !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Alabama?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

DLo said:


> Alabama?


Yes


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

That gives me the gigging fever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shifty:


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow....thats NUTS


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Too Cool! After my recent trips I say to this "they do exist".


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We just missed it. My niehbor got a nice stringer though.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Too Cool! After my recent trips I say to this "they do exist".


I was thinking the same thing. I've been watching gigging on youtube just so I could remember what they look like on the bottom.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I got in on it before it rained only found 2 keepers then after the rain wasnt much size to anything left. Love getting to see it though the only thing hate is when you see people killing all the small and under size fish


----------

